# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Lechago, otro más para la lista

## perdiguera

El embalse de Lechago, en el río Pancrudo (Teruel), ha comenzado hoy a llenarse en fase de pruebas mientras la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) busca fórmulas para reducir los costes energéticos del bombeo.

La puesta en carga se ha iniciado hoy tras dar por implantado el Plan de Emergencia de la presa esta misma mañana, según informa la CHE en un comunicado.

Ha sido después de la reunión organizada por Protección Civil para la divulgación de este plan entre los alcaldes de los municipios que podrían verse afectados por el embalse (Lechago, Luco de Jiloca, Báguena, Burbáguena, Daroca, Manchones, San Martín del Río y Villanueva de Jiloca).

Con el comienzo de esta puesta en carga antes de cerrar 2013 se cumple el compromiso adquirido por el presidente de la Confederación, Xavier de Pedro, durante la última visita realizada al embalse el pasado año y lo fijado en el seno de la Comisión de Seguimiento del Pacto del Agua de Aragón, según destaca la CHE.

De Pedro ha anunciado además que la Confederación está organizando una reunión con las comunidades de regantes del Jiloca como futuros usuarios del embalse, y ha adelantado que se les trasladará el compromiso de buscar fórmulas que reduzcan los costes energéticos de los bombeos para el llenado del embalse, costes que se han incrementado desde que se definiera el proyecto.

En esta línea, De Pedro ha apuntado que este bombeo de Lechago es uno de los proyectos a los que se plantea destinar la denominada energía reservada al Estado que la Confederación ha reclamado a varias hidroeléctricas en saltos de la Cuenca del Ebro.

Esta reserva, que se incluyó en algunas cláusulas concesionales, supondrá para la Administración disponer de energía a precio de coste en beneficio de la gestión pública del agua.

"Este es el primer embalse de la cuenca que se va a llenar a través de bombeo", ha dicho De Pedro, quien ha asegurado que utilizando la energía reclamada a las hidroeléctricas el precio de los costes energéticos podrían disminuir "en torno a un 30 o 40 por ciento".

Este embalse es una de las obras incluidas en el Pacto del Agua de Aragón para la regulación del río Jiloca.

El llenado en pruebas persigue comprobar el comportamiento de la presa y las laderas y se trata de un proceso técnico complejo.

Su plazo teórico de conclusión es de dos años, que podría verse ampliado por cuestiones relacionadas con la presa o por la coincidencia de años secos que impidieran la aportación de caudales suficientes, añade la CHE.

En su primera fase Lechago se llenará por gravedad desde el propio río Pancrudo, lo que se mantendrá hasta que se concluya la conexión eléctrica con los equipos de bombeo que permiten la elevación de caudales de invierno del río Jiloca.

El embalse de Lechago tiene una capacidad de 18,16 hectómetros cúbicos que sirven de garantía al desarrollo de la Comarca del Jiloca y se estima que beneficiará de forma directa a unas 4.000 hectáreas del Bajo Jiloca, con beneficios extensibles al resto de la Cuenca del Jalón.

"Se pretende dinamizar toda la cuenca del Jiloca", según De Pedro, quien ha aprovechado para anunciar además que la CHE tiene previsto acometer el año que viene "limpiezas generales en el Jiloca", y promover reuniones con regantes y usuarios "para darle utilidad a este embalse".

Además de cubrir los déficit, como beneficio complementario, el embalse constituirá una defensa contra avenidas del río Pancrudo que afectan hasta la cuenca baja del Jiloca.

También incrementará los caudales circulantes durante los meses de verano, lo que supondrá una mejora medioambiental.

Xavier de Pedro ha destacado también durante esta visita el estado de las obras del plan de restitución por la construcción del embalse, en el que ya se han invertido 8.990.794 euros en Lechago, Luco de Jiloca y Navarrete, pedáneos de Calamocha.

La primera fase de estas actuaciones se completará el próximo año, ha dicho, y supondrán una inversión final de 11.083.000 euros.

Además, se ha avanzado en la tramitación de proyectos de la segunda fase de la restitución territorial.

Los más importantes son el que define el parque lineal y el encauzamiento del barranco de Cuencabuena, que ha concluido ya su exposición pública para la presentación de alegaciones y que tiene un presupuesto de 2.559.000 euros, y el proyecto para continuar la mejora de la red de acequias que está también redactado.

Fuente: el periódico de Aragón.

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (17-dic-2013),HUESITO (17-dic-2013),Los terrines (17-dic-2013),soste (21-dic-2013)

----------


## Jonasino

Muy interesante el tema del bombeo. ¿Alguien sabe la capacidad o características de éste?

----------

